# 440i smoke refill



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anyone know how to put the smoke back into this machine? I let it escape and it no worky now.

Seriously, while spraying a large ceiling last week, my 440's motor slowed and sounded funny. I looked over to see it smokin'.

Post mortem inspection revieled a loose pickup on the commutator (the part of the motor ammature that the brushes contact) and brushes with deep grooves and abnormal wear.

It was purchased at SW in 06, its had a easy life (<1000g), I've always maitained it well. Do you think I have a chance at a free motor or am I SOL ?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

It's an 06, I doubt they will supply a free motor..


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't find one online, any suggestions?


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

The part # is 704-175.

Before anyone suggests it, I've already purchaced a 390. It would be nice to have a backup. I'll talk to SW today and see what they say.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

depends on the model. Titan started giving a lifetime warranty on the motors within the 440 line. If you know the repair tech, have them call titan to verify before bringing it in for warranty repair.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

My SW rep has a motor coming for $225. 3 yr. war. on that model. Hopefully the electronics are ok, the reset tripped. Its served me well, so after a repack it'll be up and running for less than 300, why not.

Gotta keep on toolin'.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

all Titan 440i's built after 2004 carry a lifetime warranty on the motor for the original owner only. If you are the original owner look at the serial number. the first two numbers are the year that the unit was built. If your serial number begins with 04 you should be able to get a new motor free. see your local Titan service center


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> all Titan 440i's built after 2004 carry a lifetime warranty on the motor for the original owner only. If you are the original owner look at the serial number. the first two numbers are the year that the unit was built. If your serial number begins with 04 you should be able to get a new motor free. see your local Titan service center


Thanks Jack, I'll check into it.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Spoke with a Titan rep. today and mr fixit was right. I'm returning the unit to an authorized repair center and will post later with hopefully good news.

Once again, PT at its finest. Thanks fixit!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

my pleasure:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> all Titan 440i's built after 2004 carry a lifetime warranty on the motor for the original owner only. If you are the original owner look at the serial number. the first two numbers are the year that the unit was built. If your serial number begins with 04 you should be able to get a new motor free. see your local Titan service center


Quality advice by a quality member. It is posts like this that makes me think pt is a valuable resource. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

It is nice to know some of you guys are here to offer real help when someone's in need.:thumbsup:


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I may make a few smart ass comments now and then (never meaning to offend anyone), but this is what I signed up for. I've yet to run any paint through the 390 so if I can get the 440 running, I will return it. 

This piece of advise could possibly save me almost a g-note.I wanna give that guy a wet sloppy hug.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Took the 440i to a repair shop yesterday. They said it should be fixed by next Monday and I'll just be on the hook for the shipping of the motor.
Unfortunately the motor that arrived at SW is of no use to a BM dealer doing a warranty repair.

I took the 390 back as well. I called the store first and they had it sold to someone else before I even got there. My SW rep. did his job and got me the part ASAP; I appreciate his efforts.

I think it's awesome that a company is willing to stand by a 7 year old product. They continue to have my loyalty.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

It's back. $19.14 

Thanks again Mr Fixit and Titan, a company that stands by their products-You Rock!


----------

